# Christmas catalogues



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Got my first one today.  

Lorna (who has only just got back from France, and can't get her head around Christmas yet)

PS it is only 113 days to go.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

lol not long now then!!!  I love christmas but this year I have a feeling my love affair with it could end as I am christmas co-ordinator at work and it will mean between now and december I will eat,sleep and breathe christmas! xxx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

i was in boots the other day and they have still got their summer stuff out  ....

right beside the xmas wrapping paper and gift packs    

bit early if you ask me


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Card Factory has all its xmas stuff out  and Next has xmas wrapping paper already!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

It gets earlier every year!!  I really think they should not get it out till at least november! xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I bought 2 more xmas presents today and 1 yesterday  

Although my excuse is i work in a shop so dont have time to do it, and no way am i spending a lunch break standing in a queue


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I tend to make a lot of my christmas prezzies so I start in late oct early nov! I buy for hubby although we usually think of something practical we need for the house and get that lol! xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhhh what do you make Beebee?  

im stuck for ideas this year as always! got a few pressies sorted already though too


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Last year I made some cushions, and cushion covers, I make little hearts on a string with names on them, you know the french farmhousey type things, erm pictures in frames - I do photography for some so a framed print that I have taken, erm loads lol! xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ive always tried to be creative like that but they always turn out looking pants!

i do do the photographs in frames though for those with kids

lol im watching 'The Holiday' and feeling all christmassy tonight


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw I love that film!!  It's such a good one! We watched Crash last night - that was good!!  It's a House marathon on 5US tonight so I shall see if they are ones I haven't seen yet and probably watch them! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Saw Christmas cards in a shop yesterday!  

Sue


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I love House too Beebee, did you watch it last night in the end?

Sue, someone i know gives xmas cards out in November   I draw the line at that one!  

I havnt felt this excited about christmas since I was little


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG Sue - that is just too early!!

I didn't watch any in the end because they were all ones I had seen more than once before!  

I always get excited about christmas lol! I am such a child xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It is never too early to plan for christmas its about now you should be making your christmas cake and pudding and soaking it in loads of alcohol until christmas  

Its funny tho as people complain about the stuff in the shops but if it didn't sell this early they wouldn't put it out so there must be plenty of people out there buying   I am looking forward to it as hope to have my house a bit more sorted out by then and think it will be cosy   even sussed out the place for the Christmas tree ..didn't bother last year ..stayed in bed all christmas day and told people I was ill as couldn't face the world but this year I hope my family will come here and be waited on hand and foot 

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw I hope they do for you hun - it's nice to spoil the family at christmas xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I can't wait til I can get away with playing carols   but then I make excuses and say its to get me in the mood to make christmas cards which I do for charity and for family/friends..

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Now that is too early as it confuses children totally doesn't it ..I think things aimed at children should not be done until at least mid/late November as otherwise it is too long for them .. don't you think?

Cat x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I dont know I subjected treated Ethan to his first viewing of Polar Express today


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

lol! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats different .. its never to early to corrupt babies    

Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I need to get ready and start getting bits in! We are skint at the moment as we have spent so much on new kitchen  

Everyone is getting little prezzies this year  

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Its the thought that counts .. I might give them vouchers for so many hours decorating ..gardening etc along with something nice and small 
Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea Cat.  After today I am thinking we might just skip the country at christmas this year lol xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Have you had a poop day hun ?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah just slightly lol!  Am so hoping I can convince DH to take us on holiday soooooon!! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry you had poop day hunny  OOh thats a good idea gives you something to look forward to ..we tend to put our lives on hold whilst doing fertility treatment don't we and when it goes on for years sometimes you think this has got to stop .. you have to enjoy life too  

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh most definitely! We are booked to go to Cuba next year but that's not for another 9 months! I need something way sooner lol!!!

How are you today hun? xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Stonking headache just because of work not sure if lights/new pc/or just stress of moving to a dept with obnoxious horrible people ..who have no idea what our dept does and can't be bothered to find out but just want to fit us into their dept grr .. sticking to the diet tho which is my main priority at the moment that and looking out for a new job !

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw well done on sticking to the diet hun - are you doing anyone imparticular?

Sorry to hear work is so crappy - you get some real idiots out there sometimes! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am doing the cambridge diet .. just fancy a big sticky bun at the moment tho .. I am a huge comfort eater so its mind over matter   thinner bits or nice cake for a minute ..thinner bits or nice cake for a minute .. It helps that I am seeing results and getting in clothes I havn't fit in for ages   I gained so much weight on clomid .. went up to a huge 19 stone ..but managed to lose a couple of stone on my own since christmas then lost 21lbs on Cambridge so far still got a long way to go ..but if I carry on losing about 5lbs a week it should shift in no time ..      

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

aw - I know what you mean about the clomid weight gains - it's a nightmare isn't it.  I tried lighter life earlier in the year but it really didn't suit me.  Still working hard but it's so difficult to make the weight shift isn't it  xxx hugs xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

The first few days were the hardest but after that I found it ok ..there is a lot more choice with the cambridge diet and its much cheaper 

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ah that sounds better then!  I go to the gym with my friend from work - she has what I would deem my ideal figure so going with her gives me inspiration to keep it up! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats good hun its good to have an inspiration thats what made me do cambridge as a really close friend has lost 5 stone doing it and looks fab.

Cat x


----------

